# Windows Media Player richtig einbinden



## DiDiJo (26. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bastel gerade an nem Werbeportal wo man entweder Text / banner  / oder Videowerbung in seiner Umgebung schalten kann. Im Grundegenommen hatte ich auch gestern fasst alles ans laufen gebracht.

Bei den Videos erlaube ich flv und wmv Dateien. Bei flv dateie nwird der JW-Player eingebunden (t wunderbar) und bei den wmv Dateien wird der WMP eingebunden. Bis hestern hatte ich noch den JW-WMV-Player ... der bracuht aber dieses Micro$oft Silverlight plugin ... und das möchte ich keinem zumuten. Man soll ich Seite nutzen können ohne sich zusätzlich etwas zu installieren.

Nun habe ich folgenden Code für mein WMP:

```
<object height="246" width="466" type="application/x-oleobject" standby="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..." codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=5,1,52,701" classid="CLSID:6BF52A52-394A-11D3-B153-00C04F79FAA6" id="mediaPlayer1">
<param value="http://goliad.de/uploads/anzeigen/videos/media/Gluecksrad.wmv" name="fileName"/>

<param value="false" name="showControls"/>
<param value="false" name="ShowStatusBar"/>

<param value="false" name="AutoSize"/>
<param value="true" name="AutoStart"/>
<param value="true" name="Loop"/>
<param value="true" name="AutoRewind"/>
<param value="true" name="TransparantAtStart"/>

<embed height="246" width="466" src="http://goliad.de/uploads/anzeigen/videos/media/Gluecksrad.wmv" transparantatstart="true" autorewind="true" loop="true" autostart="true" autosize="false" showstatusbar="false" showcontrols="false" bgcolor="#ffffff" name="mediaPlayer1" id="mediaPlayer1" pluginspage="http://microsoft.com/windows/mediaplayer/en/download/" type="application/x-mplayer2"/>

</object>
```

Nun funktioniert das ganze nur bedingt im FF und gar nicht im IE(7). Kann mir jemand mit de rParamterliste helfen?

ich möchte, dass...'
- keine Statusbar angezeigt wird (t nur im FF)
- die Videos automatisch starten (t nur im FF im IE(7) passiert nix)
- die Videos Im Loop laufen (geht nirgendwo)
- die Videos in der Höhe des verfügbaren Platzes angepasst werden. Sie sollen also ggf. auch zusammengestaucht werden (klappt auch nirgends)
- die Standarthintergrundfarbe sollte weiß sein (geht auch nirgends)

Ich hab keine Ahnug was ich hier falsch mache ... laut Docu und mehreren Seiten im Netz die ich besucht habe sollte es so funktionieren

hier die Beispielseite:

http://goliad.de


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Hi,

Windows Media Player Reference

Und vermeide bitte den Ausdruck "f-u-n-z-t" (für funktioniert), da dieser von unserem System herausgefiltert wird, und sich nun in deinem Beitrag mehrere nichtssagende "t"'s wiederfinden.

mfg Maik


----------



## DiDiJo (26. November 2009)

also mit Hilfe dieser Referenz-Seite habe ich meinen Code erstellt. Aber wiegesagt. So funktioniert das leider nicht ... und ich frage mich warum ?


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Wenn ich im <object>-Tag das Attribut classid="..." entferne, interpretieren bei mir die Browser die meisten der Parameter.

mfg Maik


----------



## DiDiJo (26. November 2009)

das hab ich jetzt auch mal gemacht ... aber das einzige was funktioniert ist, dass die Videos automatisch abgespielt werden ... mehr nicht (Vergleich IE7 und FF 3.5.5)


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Dann ist dies wohl eine betriebssysteminterne Frage, denn bei mir funktioniert da noch mehr, wie blos der Autostart.

mfg Maik


----------



## DiDiJo (26. November 2009)

hmmm also ich hatte schon 2 verschiedene darsteöllungsfunctionen für ff und IE geschrieben und durfte dann feststellen, dass der IE7 sich ganz anders verhällt wie der IE8 (zuzmindest auf dem System auf der Arbeit).

Ich mach das nun anders. ich nutze jetzt NUR den JW-player und lasse vorher mit diesem ffmpeg "Modul" alle hochgeladenen wmv Videos in flv umwandeln ... et voila ... kein probleme mehr ...


----------

